# A wonderful experience...



## charyuop (Feb 15, 2007)

Yesterday we had the 8 form test and for the occasion next to our teacher there was our Sifu who judged us and decided if we were to be certified. I am having a bad chest congestion so I just kept coughing the whole time...and I kinda messed up in the middle. Nevertheless I got the best comments from her, I think she might have appreciated that even tho I kinda stopped in the middle I managed to restart without having to think about it, but showing a good knowledge of the form...who knows.

But what was great was the afterwards...the way she (as in the Sifu) closed the class. First part of our cool down exercise is starting from standing position and exhaling we relax and start from the neck we kinda fold down till in a ball shape. But this time instead of coming back up, the Sifu had us all sit down and then lie down. She turn all the lights off and she talked us into a full relaxation. She kept talking and giving us images related to nature that helped us relaxing every single part of the body. Then in the middle of it she started singing in wonderful soothing voice (I guess it was chinese, the words were not very clear, but we found out she is a great singer too).
At a certain point it was as if our bodies had no more weight, you could feel gravity sucking us deep into the ground.

An experience that I will treasure forever...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations on your test! It sounds like you had an awesome experience.


----------

